How to setup an anonymous VPN server? - countername
======
xxdesmus
(1) setup a VPN server at a hosting provider (you pick)

(2) turn off all logging

(3) make it available to the public (you pick how)

(4) get flooded with abuse reports

(5) get shut down by your hosting provider

------
nreece
Algo is easy and works well:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/algo](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo)

